# Calvus and compressiceps



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi, I have a 30 long and at the moment i have nothing in it i was wondering if i could do calvus or compressiceps in it. My lfs said i should have not problems and I could actually have a couple groups he said. 
would this be a good idea? 
What else could i keep with them also.


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

not to sure on a couple groups but 1 male and a few females would be fine.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

You could do one group of Alto's as mentioned above.

In addition, I would consider adding in a small Julidochromis or Telmatochromis vittatus.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

So far Im raising two Alto Compressiceps and 3 small yellow Leleupis with one large orange Leleupi in that size tank.

The Leleupis squabble a bit but I know Im gunna have to get rid of some as they grow. The Comps get along great so far. What I would say you do is to get a pair of Comps and then add a small group of fish like Julies and Lupis to contrast the Comps body shape. It complements the Comps a lot more! :thumb:


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

i was thinking leleupis like 2 or 3 but at my lfs all the comps he has are like in the half inch range so i dunno how i would sex them.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Just get six Alto's and let them grow up together. N. leleupi can be pretty aggressive on each other, and may or may not work in your tank.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

Thats what i thought. i want something that has a pretty nice look to it. *** been looking at the profiles. Telmatochromis vittatus did really appeal to me but i looked at Julidochromis regani Kipili and they looked nice also Julidochromis marlieri but i don't think i could get those where i live. Maybe some sort of colourful shellie?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Personally, I would recommend sticking with the smaller Julidochromis in a tank this size, and not marlieri or regani.


----------



## gideonx5 (Jan 28, 2008)

I have 4 comps all varying sizes from 2 inches to 6 inches in a 40 long with some brevis. The comps squabble a bit, nothing more a split fin every now and then. Its mostly because I have 2 large males. They get along great with brevis though, comps dont bother the brevis at all.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

ok well i bought some and their about a inch. *** had them since saturday and i haven't seen them eat yet i tryed dryed brine shrimp and NLS. What should i feed them when there that little?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

What were they feeding at the place you bought them from?


----------



## Robchester_2000 (Nov 8, 2008)

i bought some similar comps three weeks ago, and yes they don't seem to feed for ages, don't worry, they will, they are just incredibly shy. as they get more used to te tank they will come out and feed when you are around. i just put in some black skirt tetras with mine, not exactly for the purists, but adaptable fish, and the comps have immediatly become more sociable with dithers around.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

the feed NLS and some sort of flake food.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

i put some blue platys in from another tank with them do you think that would help?


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

I think leaving them alone will help the most. Altos take a long time to settle in, and fewer disturbances will be better. Be careful not to over feed... they'll let you know when they are hungry.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

well i only put the platys in cause the one that i beleave to be a male he turned dark red and got blue on its sides started acting funny this morning when i turned the light on he was swimming on his side and stuff i changed half the water and added 2 platys


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

What are your water parameters? Have you tested for ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate?


----------

